# Lewis and Clark WMA



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

Has anyone hunted the Lewis and Clark WMA? I've been checking it out the past week or so and am looking for some input on what I can expect. If you've hunted it, what's the human traffic like? It seems like it could be a good spot but I'm curious if it becomes overrun with people. The roads that weave through it are absolutely trashed. I'm not sure if that's mainly oil traffic because I passed quite a few active wells or if it just gets that much attention from hunters. I want to carry in a stand and hopefully stick a whitetail this year.


----------

